# Clean and Shiney Sticker?



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

where can i get one? seen one on a car and looked really smart?

cant see them on the site anywhere? any idea?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

i would also ike one aswell johny please mate, to put on the show car or this coming show season, cheers


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Available on the website soon 

Along with T shirts


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Do you get a free one if you have spent a fortune on goodies lately.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im sure we could sort something out.


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Good man.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bumped, Still going??

Cheers

Chris (orders to Half*rds :lol: )


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Available on the website soon
> 
> Along with T shirts


Oooooh T-Shirts


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Oooooh T-Shirts


How much time do they give you off school in Birmingham..! :doublesho

It seems your never there!


----------

